# Lyle's Golden Syrup In Toronto Area?



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Unfortunately, there isn't an area like this on the Canadian sub-forum so I cannot ask this there and figured this was as good a place as any to try.

Can anyone in the GTA tell me where I can find Lyle's Golden Syrup?

It used to be readily available in many grocery stores, especially Sobey's and Freshco, but I simply cannot find it any more. I have checked about a dozen stores here in the Brampton area and my brother has checked some in downtown Toronto, but it has disappeared from the shelves.

Can anyone in the GTA tell me where I can find it?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

That's a product I've never heard of but if unable to locate in a regular store, you might try online shopping sites.
That's what we do here in the Philippines when trying to locate imported products from home.


----------



## fridges (Sep 5, 2016)

Tate & Lyles Golden Syrup Tins | Walmart Canada
https://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/tate-lyles-golden-syrup-tins/6000188763845

or
amazon.ca


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

It isn't sold in Walmart stores.

I was looking for the jars, but would take the tins.

And Amazon is a good idea. I buy stuff from them all the time but they completely slipped my mind when I was looking for this product.


----------



## fridges (Sep 5, 2016)

It is available in Walmart online.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

colchar said:


> Unfortunately, there isn't an area like this on the Canadian sub-forum so I cannot ask this there and figured this was as good a place as any to try.
> 
> Can anyone in the GTA tell me where I can find Lyle's Golden Syrup?
> 
> ...


Jamie Oliver Canadian printed cookbooks use corn syrup as a substitue. I was never able to find it easily. Have you tried any of the speciality stores who sell British goods. also check out Bulk Barn, they carry some UK stuff.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

JGK said:


> Jamie Oliver Canadian printed cookbooks use corn syrup as a substitue. I was never able to find it easily. Have you tried any of the speciality stores who sell British goods. also check out Bulk Barn, they carry some UK stuff.




I've been busy since originally posting this, but will try specialty stores (I tried one but they didn't have it). 

It is just strange that it has disappeared all of a sudden as it used to be readily available. It was so readily available that I had specific stores I would buy it from because they were cheaper than others.

It is the jars I am looking for, basically because those are the ones we have always bought. But I guess the stuff in the tins is the same.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

colchar said:


> I've been busy since originally posting this, but will try specialty stores (I tried one but they didn't have it).
> 
> It is just strange that it has disappeared all of a sudden as it used to be readily available. It was so readily available that I had specific stores I would buy it from because they were cheaper than others.
> 
> It is the jars I am looking for, basically because those are the ones we have always bought. But I guess the stuff in the tins is the same.


How 'bout this?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> How 'bout this?



It wasn't the baking version I was after, we always just used the regular version for both normal use and baking.

Did you see the price at that link? It was outrageous!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You could check these kids out....they're out Mississauga way. Not so far out of the way but not immediately convenient to the Bloor-Danforth subway... i.e. they're closer to Square One shopping centre than Eaton Centre.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> You could check these kids out....they're out Mississauga way. Not so far out of the way but not immediately convenient to the Bloor-Danforth subway... i.e. they're closer to Square One shopping centre than Eaton Centre.



I'm in Brampton so Mississauga is more convenient for me than anything in Toronto. I am aware of that store, and have been in it previously, but just need to find the time to get down there again.


----------

